# (II) Temperatura Mínima em Dezembro de 2009



## Rog (29 Nov 2009 às 17:59)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima registada no mês de Dezembro de 2009, numa estação oficial em Portugal continental e ilhas.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Nov 2009 às 18:28)

Fico-me pelos: *-8,0ºC* a *-7,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2009 às 18:40)

Dezembro: *-10,0ºC a -9,1ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2009 às 18:48)

-11 a -10.1ºC


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2009 às 18:53)

-6,0ºC a -5,1ºC


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2009 às 19:05)

-8,0 a -7,1.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2009 às 19:43)

-10,0ºC a -9,1ºC


----------



## |Ciclone| (29 Nov 2009 às 19:56)

-10,0ºC a -9,1ºC


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2009 às 20:53)

Eu escolhi o intervalo* -9,0ºC a -8,1ºC *


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2009 às 20:57)

-8,0 ºC a -7,1 ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (29 Nov 2009 às 21:15)

-8,0ºC a -7,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2009 às 22:45)

-8,0ºC a -7,1ºC


----------



## iceworld (29 Nov 2009 às 22:51)

-9º a -8.1º


----------



## N_Fig (29 Nov 2009 às 23:45)

-9ºC a -8ºC.


----------



## vitamos (30 Nov 2009 às 10:17)

-7,1 a -8ºC... Aqui por um critério muito mais científico... O chamado "porque me apetece "


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2009 às 17:22)

vitamos disse:


> -7,1 a -8ºC... Aqui por um critério muito mais científico... O chamado "porque me apetece "


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2009 às 20:05)

-8,0ºC a -7,1ºC em Miranda do Douro...

Posso já dar a morada para enviarem o prémio?


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2009 às 22:36)

Aristocrata disse:


> -8,0ºC a -7,1ºC em Miranda do Douro...
> 
> Posso já dar a morada para enviarem o prémio?




Se ganhares vais ter que dividir o prémio com os outros 9 membros que também apostaram nesse intervalo


----------



## Teles (1 Dez 2009 às 01:20)

-10,0ºC a -9,1ºC


----------



## fredj.mor (1 Dez 2009 às 01:31)

Vamos lá ver se em Marco de Canaveses (nas montanhas), a temperatura vai até aos -10. Isto porque na cidade não deve ir abaixo dos -6/7. Acho eu. Agora, aqui em Praga não sei!! Vamos esperar para ver! Sou novo por estas bandas!


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2009 às 10:33)

fredj.mor disse:


> Vamos lá ver se em Marco de Canaveses (nas montanhas), a temperatura vai até aos -10. Isto porque na cidade não deve ir abaixo dos -6/7. Acho eu. Agora, aqui em Praga não sei!! Vamos esperar para ver! Sou novo por estas bandas!



Bem-vindo ao fórum 
Praga, cidade de que gostei muito e ainda mais com neve 

Depois pode passar por este tópico para uma apresentação mais completa:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/apresentacoes-121-97.html


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2009 às 23:11)

>=-3...


----------



## Iceberg (1 Dez 2009 às 23:22)

O meu palpite:  -9,0º a -8,1º


----------



## fredj.mor (1 Dez 2009 às 23:22)

Dan disse:


> Bem-vindo ao fórum
> Praga, cidade de que gostei muito e ainda mais com neve
> 
> Depois pode passar por este tópico para uma apresentação mais completa:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/apresentacoes-121-97.html



Obrigado Dan. De facto sou novo em Praga, novo neste sitio, mas tenho-o acompanhado há muito tempo. Mas só agora decidi registar-me. Gosto bastante do sitio.

Já agora por Praga registam-se uns 3 graus com chuva fraca. 
Não está muito frio, mas está a mudar o tempo por aqui, quero dizer, Novembro foi um mês de não muito frio em Praga. Houve dias que as temperaturas foram aos 20. Sol quente. Mas houve outros dias mais frios, mas no geral nada de muito frio.

Li também algures que chuvia mais no Norte do país em alguns locais, que no leste da Europa. Posso confirmar que sim. Mas isso é normal, pois Portugal fica bem mais perto do mar. Já agora, aqui em Praga quase não choveu em Novembro. Muitos dias nublados, mas chuva muito poucos dias. Já Dezembro, parece que começou com chuva. Vamos ver se vai durar.

Como está o tempo por Marco de Canaveses, alguém sabe? Pergunto, porque nnão dá para confiar nos serviços metereológicos, quer portugueses ou estrangeiros. Dão sempre a informação errada. 

Praha (2 de Dezembro) 

Máx - +6º
Min - +2º


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2009 às 16:36)

*-5,0ºC a -4,1ºC *

Não estou muito confiante em frio extremo.


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2009 às 17:15)

Votei em -6,0ºC a -5,1ºC. 

Esta temperatura há-de ser algures registada na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Lisboa001 (3 Dez 2009 às 19:56)

-10,0ºC a -9,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2009 às 12:12)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as temperaturas entre os *-4,1ºC* e os *-5,0ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2009 às 19:22)

Às 18h estavam -2,6ºC nas Penhas Douradas. 
Penso ser a temperatura oficial mais baixa registada este mês e até ao momento.

Vamos lá ver quantos intervalos na sondagem vão ficar para trás nos próximos dias.

Para já é o Agreste que está prestes a ficar pelo caminho.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

AnDré disse:


> Às 18h estavam -2,6ºC nas Penhas Douradas.
> Penso ser a temperatura oficial mais baixa registada este mês e até ao momento.
> 
> Vamos lá ver quantos intervalos na sondagem vão ficar para trás nos próximos dias.
> ...


Às 20h estavam -3,2ºC nas Penhas Douradas.


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2009 às 21:55)

AnDré disse:


> Às 18h estavam -2,6ºC nas Penhas Douradas.
> Penso ser a temperatura oficial mais baixa registada este mês e até ao momento.
> 
> Vamos lá ver quantos intervalos na sondagem vão ficar para trás nos próximos dias.
> ...



Com os -3.2ºC das Penhas Douradas o nosso colega *agreste *já ficou pelo caminho 

Mas nesta noite o segundo intervalo pode também cair por terra


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2009 às 22:39)

MSantos disse:


> Com os -3.2ºC das Penhas Douradas o nosso colega agresta já ficou pelo caminho
> 
> Mas nesta noite o segundo intervalo pode também cair por terra



Já caiu.
Às 22h, Penhas Douradas estava com -4,3ºC.
Portanto, o rodrigom e o ]ToRnAdO[ também já ficaram pelo caminho.

Os próximos serão o Gilmet, o Skizzo e eu.


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2009 às 00:31)

AnDré disse:


> Já caiu.
> Às 22h, Penhas Douradas estava com -4,3ºC.
> Portanto, o rodrigom e o ]ToRnAdO[ também já ficaram pelo caminho.
> 
> Os próximos serão o Gilmet, o Skizzo e eu.



A noite ainda é uma criança os votantes do 3º intervalo também já podem considerar-se eliminados


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2009 às 00:37)

MSantos disse:


> A noite ainda é uma criança os votantes do 3º intervalo também já podem considerar-se eliminados



Sim já fomos...
Penhas Douradas chegou aos -5,1ºC antes das 0h (segundo as synops).

Portanto, vamos agora para o intervalo de -6,0ºC a -5,1ºC
 - Dan e Lightning.

Será que caiem também esta noite?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Dez 2009 às 01:33)

AnDré disse:


> Será que caiem também esta noite?



Claro que sim. 

Acho que nem o meu intervalo (-8,0 ºC a -7,1 ºC) escapará até ao final do mês. Bom sinal...


----------



## ct5iul (14 Dez 2009 às 23:41)

voto -8,0ºC a -7,1ºC


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2009 às 00:36)

ct5iul disse:


> voto -8,0ºC a -7,1ºC



A sondagem já está fechada, o teu voto não foi nem vai ser contabilizado


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2009 às 00:40)

O intervalo *-6,0ºC a -5,1ºC * continua em jogo.

A temperatura mais baixa registada ontem foi de -5,9ºC nas Penhas Douradas.

Isto porque para esta sondagem contam apenas os valores registados pelas EMAs do IM.

Só por curiosidade, a estação meteorológica das estradas de Portugal situada na Torre, registava às 23h20, *-10ºC*


----------



## iceworld (15 Dez 2009 às 02:08)

AnDré disse:


> O intervalo *-6,0ºC a -5,1ºC * continua em jogo.
> 
> A temperatura mais baixa registada ontem foi de -5,9ºC nas Penhas Douradas.
> 
> ...



Carrazeda de Ansiães registava -5.9º pela 01h00, por isso não deve faltar muito para passarmos ao próximo nível!!


----------



## Skizzo (15 Dez 2009 às 05:13)

E parece que é Bragança que quebra essa barreira, está actualmente nos -6,1ºC


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2009 às 12:25)

Ás 8h Carrazeda de Ansiães tinha a temperatura de -6.8ºC

Agora é a vez do intervalo *-7,0ºC a -6,1ºC* ser posto à prova


----------



## Chingula (15 Dez 2009 às 17:03)

A temperatura mínima foi atingida hoje Terça-feira -6 ºC nas P. Douradas...
acredito que seja o dia mais frio de Dezembro de 2009.


----------



## Sunderlandz (15 Dez 2009 às 17:39)

Até ao momento a temperatura minima mais baixa que eu tive foram 12.6ºC por volta das 06:00h, a 12 de Dezembro.
Estou mesmo fora do contexto!!!


----------



## GARFEL (15 Dez 2009 às 22:52)

então o que dizer aqui de TOMAR centro do universo
-5.4º
sim leram bem
cinco virgula 4 graus negativos por volta das sete da mahã
15 dezembro de 2009
it's amazing


----------



## lsalvador (16 Dez 2009 às 00:28)

GARFEL disse:


> então o que dizer aqui de TOMAR centro do universo
> -5.4º
> sim leram bem
> cinco virgula 4 graus negativos por volta das sete da mahã
> ...



Mesmo assim ainda ficou longe da minima do ano.

-6.9 °C em 9/1/2009


----------



## blood4 (16 Dez 2009 às 00:43)

lsalvador disse:


> Mesmo assim ainda ficou longe da minima do ano.
> 
> -6.9 °C em 9/1/2009



sim mas isso é em Janeiro nao Dezembro
e em Dezembro estas temperaturas nao sao faceis de atingir xD


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

Dizem que estava -12ºC na Serra da Estrela


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Dez 2009 às 23:24)

Skizzo disse:


> Dizem que estava -12ºC na Serra da Estrela



Pois, mas só entram as estações oficiais do IM e do INAG, estas últimas para a votação dos valores máximos de precipitação. 

O IM ainda não tem nenhuma estação na Torre, temos de nos contentar com as Penhas. As estações das Estradas de Portugal parecem não ser contabilizadas nesta votação.


----------



## GARFEL (17 Dez 2009 às 14:21)

blood4 disse:


> sim mas isso é em Janeiro nao Dezembro
> e em Dezembro estas temperaturas nao sao faceis de atingir xD



pois.................ambos têm razão
eheeheheh


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2009 às 21:46)

Carrazêda de Ansiães atingiu no passado dia 15 uma mínima a rondar os *-7ºC*.






Parece que o intervalo -7,0ºC a -6,1ºC continua ainda em jogo.


----------



## Skizzo (20 Dez 2009 às 03:10)

A barreira foi quebrada, Miranda do Douro registava às 02h00 uma temperatura de -7,1ºC


EDIT: Sabugal às 06h00 registava -8,6ºC


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 09:40)

Skizzo disse:


> A barreira foi quebrada, Miranda do Douro registava às 02h00 uma temperatura de -7,1ºC
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sabugal às 06h00 registava -8,6ºC



Às 7h, Sabugal com *-9,0º*C.

É provável que já tenha descido ligeiramente mais.


----------



## GARFEL (20 Dez 2009 às 18:05)

record de 2009 batido
20 de dezembro de 2009
7.30 da manhã
-6.4º


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2009 às 19:18)

A EMA do Sabugal, não chegou aos -10ºC, mas andou lá perto.






Estamos já neste intervalo:
-10,0ºC a -9,1ºC


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jan 2010 às 21:24)

Quem ganhou este "concurso"?


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2010 às 22:27)

N_Fig disse:


> Quem ganhou este "concurso"?



Penso que nenhuma estação terá batido a temperatura atingida no Sabugal no dia 20 de Dezembro.

Assim o intervalo vencedor é: *-10,0ºC a -9,1ºC
*
E os vencedores são:
João Soares, Lisboa001, miguel, teles, |Ciclone|

Parabéns


----------

